# Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?



## Xevo93 (28. Dezember 2013)

*Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Netzteil:
Cougar A v3 450 Watt
Was meint ihr: Reicht das noch wenn ich zu einer R9 290 wechseln will? 

Geplant ist eine R9 290 Tri-X OC von Sapphire.

Folgende Teile werden sonst noch im Rechner sein:

i5 2400, zwei 4GB DDR3 RAM-Riegel, Mainboard, vorraussichtlich fünf 120mm Lüfter (teilweise LED), 2 SSD`s, 3 Festplatten und eben noch extern angeschlosse USB-Geräte + zwei Bildschirme.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

HM, naja, sollt gerad so reichen, ohne OC. Kann, muss aber nich.


----------



## SilentMan22 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Sollte gerade reichen, wenn nicht merkst dus schon und kannst immer noch tauschen


----------



## Cinnayum (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Kannste ja abschätzen:

TDP der CPU + Grafikkarte + 

10W pro Festplatte + 
7W pro SSD +
auf den Lüftern stehts drauf (Stromstärke * 12 bzw. 7V)
=
?


----------



## alexissss (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

es wirt sehr knapp von meiner arbeit aus weiss ich das es nicht geht

wir nehmen meist 600 bist 750 watt netztteile
dan reicht es auch mit oc


----------



## BlackNeo (28. Dezember 2013)

alexissss schrieb:


> es wirt sehr knapp von meiner arbeit aus weiss ich das es nicht geht
> 
> wir nehmen meist 600 bist 750 watt netztteile
> dan reicht es auch mit oc



Verkauft ihr Systeme? Dann zieht ihr die Leute fröhlich übern Tisch bzw. verbaut recht minderwertige NTs

Oder habt ihr einfach keine Ahnung? Denn für ne R9 290 OC langt auch ein gutes 500W Netzteil (Straight Power E9 500W), bei dickerem OC würde ich ein E9 580W CM oder ein P10 550W nehmen.


----------



## alexissss (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

noe wenn sagst du das 

leider endscheiden andere darüber was rein kommt die nutzen auch nur watt rechner im netz

aber wir hatten des öfteren r9 290x  mit fx 8350 oder 2011 i7  die im grafig bench ausgestigen sind
warum auch immer


----------



## Seabound (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*



alexissss schrieb:


> es wirt sehr knapp von meiner arbeit aus weiss ich das es nicht geht
> 
> wir nehmen meist 600 bist 750 watt netztteile
> dan reicht es auch mit oc


 
500 Watt reicht lockererst. Selbst für OC. 

Und die 450 Watt vom TE werden auch reichen, wenn das NT nicht uralt ist und nen Schlag weg hat. Einfach ausprobieren. Ein Neues kann man ja noch kaufen.


----------



## keinnick (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*



alexissss schrieb:


> noe wenn sagst du das
> 
> leider endscheiden andere darüber was rein kommt die nutzen auch nur watt rechner im netz
> 
> ...



 Welche Netzteile verbaut Ihr denn genau?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Welche Netzteile verbaut Ihr denn genau?


 
Will ich gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Westcoast (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

das netzteil wird reichen. 1 mal pcie 6 und pcie 8 ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Er hat aber schon Revision 3 und mit jeder neuen Revision sind die Dinger schlechter geworden.


----------



## Westcoast (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

ob es schlechter geworden ist oder besser ist ja nicht die fragestellung. sondern ob es reicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Und weil sie schlechter geworden sind, kann es zwar reichen, aber die Grenze ist nah.
Er kann es ausprobieren, darf sich aber nicht wundern, wenn das Netzteil recht laut wird.


----------



## alexissss (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

da so viele gefragt haben bequiet meist die L7 serie

wir hatten z.b 2 völlig identische rechner bei einen 
stie sie aus der andere nicht


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Die L7 Serie ist generell ziemlicher Mist, ab 430W. Die 300W Geräte sind OK und auch brauchbar, das darüber kannst aber mal komplett in die Tonne treten, taugt mal überhaupt nix.

Da wäre es IMO sogar gescheiter gewesen auf die S6 Serie zu setzen.


----------



## Xevo93 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Im Computerbase Test kommen sie auf 383W unter Last beim spielen mit einem i7k und der genannten Grafikkarte. 

Da ich aber eh noch ein Netzteil für einen Kumpel brauche (System QQ6600+GTX 560ti) werde ich ihm wohl mein Netzteil abdrücken und mir ein neues kaufen.

Von der Arbeit her kenne ich die neuen bequit als gute Marke und auch hier werden sie wohl oft empfohlen. 
Welches der beiden hier würdet ihr empfehlen: 

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modula 80+ Gold
500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold



Alternativ:
Was haltet ihr von diesem hier:

FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W ATX 2.3 (AU-500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Bequit Netzteile sind ja vom gleichen OEM-Hersteller (FSP) daher müsste es doch qualitativ gleichwertig sein oder?
Hier ein Link  der die OEM-Hersteller der Netzteile auflistet:
Netzteilanbieter: 0-9 und A-B - Netzteile: echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2012


----------



## Duvar (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Wenn man vor hat ordentlich zu übertakten, kann man dies hier kaufen Cougar GX600 v2 600W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Soll bessere Technik haben als die E9 Serie von BeQuiet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*



Xevo93 schrieb:


> Die Bequit Netzteile sind ja vom gleichen OEM-Hersteller (FSP) daher müsste es doch qualitativ gleichwertig sein oder?
> Hier ein Link  der die OEM-Hersteller der Netzteile auflistet:
> Netzteilanbieter: 0-9 und A-B - Netzteile: echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2012


 
Die E9 haben zwar die gleiche Basis, sind aber besser als das Aurum, und vor allem leiser.


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Das Arurum mit 500W leistet effektiv nur 432W, ist daher nicht zu empfehlen, da kann man gleich den kleineren Bruder nehmen. Das LC-Power 9550 ist hingegen eine gute Alternative im gleichen Preisbereich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*



Xevo93 schrieb:


> Alternativ:
> Was haltet ihr von diesem hier:
> FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W ATX 2.3 (AU-500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Wenn du auf Schmerzen stehst - gerne.
Denn das Teil hat nur 2 +12V Leitungen mit je 18A: eine für die CPU, eine für alles andere.
Und glaubst du wirklich, dass du mit einer Radeon 290X mit 18A auskommen könntest?! Ernsthaft?!

Wenn Aurum, dann ab 600W bzw 550W mit CM, auch wenns lauter ist. Das 500W ist aber 'nen Haufen Dreck, aufgrund der inakzeptablen +12V Verteilung.

Und FSP meint mit 18A auch 18A. Nicht 30-35A!


Xevo93 schrieb:


> Die Bequit Netzteile sind ja vom gleichen OEM-Hersteller (FSP) daher müsste es doch qualitativ gleichwertig sein oder?


Wenn du dir die technischen Daten der beiden angeschaut hättest, hättest diesen Satz nicht gesagt!
Nur zur Info:
E9: vier +12V Leitungen (außer 400W, das hat nur 3)
Aurum, bis 500W): zwei +12V Leitungen


----------



## Xevo93 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Ok danke. 
Habe mich mit Netzteilen bisher noch nicht so sehr befasst daher die Frage.

Dann wird es wohl ein bequit. OC ist nicht geplant. (Wie auch mit einem nicht-"k" i5 und einer R9 290 die selbst der Custom-Kühler gerade so ruhig gestellt bekommt.)
be quiet! Straight Power E9 500W ATX 2.31 (E9-500W/BN192) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gibt es noch preiswerte Alternativen oder sollte es schon unbedingt dieses sein?
(Kabelmanagement und ähnliche Spielereien benötige ich nicht. Es sollte allerdings nicht lauter als durchschnittliche 120mm Gehäuselüfter werden.)


----------



## SilentMan22 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*



Xevo93 schrieb:


> Ok danke.
> Habe mich mit Netzteilen bisher noch nicht so sehr befasst daher die Frage.
> 
> Dann wird es wohl ein bequit. OC ist nicht geplant. (Wie auch mit einem nicht-"k" i5 und einer R9 290 die selbst der Custom-Kühler gerade so ruhig gestellt bekommt.)
> ...


 
Ja gibt es, zb 
be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder 
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Panther1909 (29. Dezember 2013)

Oder dieses: 

http://geizhals.de/enermax-triathlor-fc-550w-atx-2-4-eta550awt-m-a852500.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Oder dieses:
> 
> Enermax Triathlor FC 550W ATX 2.4 (ETA550AWT-M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Meinst du das ernst?


----------



## Panther1909 (29. Dezember 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meinst du das ernst?



Selbstverständlich. Was ist an dem NT auszusetzen. Laut den Tests auf unterschiedlichen Plattformen ist es zu empfehlen.


----------



## ich111 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich. Was ist an dem NT auszusetzen. Laut den Tests auf unterschiedlichen Plattformen ist es zu empfehlen.


 Selbst wenn man OHROPAX Soft Ohrstöpsel, 10 St: Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege mitbestellt nur bedingt


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich. Was ist an dem NT auszusetzen. Laut den Tests auf unterschiedlichen Plattformen ist es zu empfehlen.


 
Das Teil ist Crap.


----------



## Panther1909 (29. Dezember 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man OHROPAX Soft Ohrstöpsel, 10 St: Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege mitbestellt nur bedingt



Immer wieder interessant. Ich habe das Teil seit einigen Tagen verbaut und es ist aus dem System nicht wirklich herauszuhören. Ich lese in diesem Forum echt gerne mit und mir wurde auch schon von einigen Leuten bei der Zusammenstellung meines neuen Systems super geholfen. Was aber das Thema Netzteile angeht drängt sich mir die Überzeugung auf, dass hier etliche BQ! Fanboys unterwegs sind, die nur eine Meinung zulassen und das ist die eigene. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Was soll das Gelabere von BeQuiet Fanboys? 
Nenne mir eine Alternative für das Straight E9 mit 450 oder 500 Watt, das ebenso leise ist, die gleichen Garantien bietet und technisch gleichwertig ist.

Das Triathlor ist scheiß laut, wenn du es auslastet. Ich wette mit dir, dass du es nicht auslasten kannst und daher merkst du davon erst mal nichts, aber warte ab, bis der verbaute Lüfter kaputt geht, oder du mal in Leistungsbereiche reinkommst, die das Netzteil mehr als 50% fordern, dann wirst du merken, dass du einen Brüllwürfel im Gehäuse hast.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich. Was ist an dem NT auszusetzen. Laut den Tests auf unterschiedlichen Plattformen ist es zu empfehlen.


 WAS HAST DU GESAGT?! HAB DICH NICHT VERSTANDEN; DAS TRIATHLOR IST SO LAUT...

Got the point?!

Hab selbst das 450W Triathlor und das dreht schon ordentlich auf, unter Last. Da liber 'nen Seasonic G-punkt, das dreht zwar auch auf, aber nicht so stark. Wobei ich das beim Triathlor verstehen kann, dass es aufdreht (Sekundärkühler wird recht warm, was bei der größe nicht verwunderlich ist), das Seasonic ist aber NICHT sonderlich warm...




Panther1909 schrieb:


> Immer wieder interessant. Ich habe das Teil seit einigen Tagen verbaut und es ist aus dem System nicht wirklich herauszuhören.


Was ist 'das System'?! Sprichst du von einem Core i5 mit 50W Verlustleistung und einer AMD 7800/R9-270 Grafikkarte bzw nV GTX660?? 
Oder sprichst du von einem System mit einer R9-290(X) und Standardkühler?!
Schön für dich. 

NUR:
Im ersten Fall ist es völlig überdimensioniert. Da würd sogar ein 300W Netzteil reichen (würde aber keiner wirklich empfehlen, da die 300W Klasse einfach zu viele Nachteile gegenüber einem 400W Gerät hat. z.B. Kabellänge und bei AUfrüstungen schaust dann wieder in die Wäsche)
Laut wird es auch "erst" bei etwa 250W Last, was das erste System ja kaum schafft. Und im zweiten Fall ist die Grafikkarte schlicht lauter.



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Was aber das Thema Netzteile angeht drängt sich mir die Überzeugung auf, dass hier etliche BQ! Fanboys unterwegs sind, die nur eine Meinung zulassen und das ist die eigene. Schade eigentlich.


Vielleicht solltest du deine Verschwörungstheorien mal unterlassen, insbesondere wenn du eh kaum Plan von dem Bereich hast und mal lieber schauen, WARUM das so ist...
Oder was andere Hersteller falsch machen. Und genau das ist der Punkt:
Viele (moderne) Geräte sind unnötig laut, unsicher (insbesondere von CWT gefertigte Geräte) oder der Hersteller verkackt andere Dinge derb...

Wir sind für jede Alternative dankbar, die es momentan aber nicht so wirklich gibt...


----------



## Panther1909 (29. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich das unkommentiert lassen, Stefan Payne aber mir juckt es in den Fingern. Leider tendierst du anderen Mitgliedern gegenüber desöfteren mit Beleidigungen, weil Du anscheinend von der Materie DIE Ahnung hast. Da ich sie, wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast nicht habe, erkundige ich mich über Produkttests nach Geräten die ich kaufen werde. Nirgendwo steht, dass das NT, wie dein Vorredner zu sagen pflegte, "Crap" ist. Auch habe ich nicht das von Dir vermutete System. Ich habe auch keine Lust, es für dich niederzuschreiben. Mach Dir die Mühe und guck in einen meiner wenigen Threads oder lass es sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Da ich sie, wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast nicht habe,


...solltest du dir irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien oder ähnliches einfach sparen und, wenn du etwas nicht verstehst, nachfragen.
Das kann doch nicht so schwer zu sein, mal zu fragen, warum wir hier andauernd das empfehlen, was wir tun, oder?!

WARUM muss man in solchen Fällen die anderen Leute mit dem F-Wort beschimpfen?! Sorry, aber DU hast hier angefangen UNS zu beleidigen. 



Panther1909 schrieb:


> erkundige ich mich über Produkttests nach Geräten die ich kaufen werde.


Nach dem ASUS A7V, bei dem man den Onboard Promise Controller nicht abschalten konnte, traue ich den Produkttests nicht weiter als ich sie schmeißen kann - nämlich gar nicht.
Denn es werden viele (nicht unwichtige) Punkte z.T. einfach ignoriert und somit nicht bewertet. Klar ist das ASUS A7V damals ein recht ordentliches Board gewesen, der nicht abschaltbare zusätzliche IDE CHip aber so dermaßen nervtötend, dass es schlussendlich nicht wirklich zu empfehlen war - und abschaltbar war er ja auch nicht!
Also für den Fall, dass man diesen Chip nicht braucht, den PCI-INT aber gern für was anderes (TV Karte, Netzwerkkarte, whatever) nutzen möchte.



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Nirgendwo steht, dass das NT, wie dein Vorredner zu sagen pflegte, "Crap" ist.


Nirgendwo wird die Lautheit des Produktes stark bewertet...
Da wird meist sonst wie viel Wert auf die elektrische Performance gelegt, so dass man den Endruck bekommt, dass alles über halbe ATX Spec tödlich ist - völliger bullshit letztendlich.
Ein sehr gutes Netzteil sollte unter halber ATX Spec bleiben, brauchbare Geräte unter 3/4 ATX Spec. 
Die Wichtigkeit der Qualität der SPannungsregulation ist für Enduser, sofern sie 'well within spec' ist, so wichtig wie ein Sack Reis in China.

Die vorhanden Schutzschaltungen sowie Lautheit des Produktes sind da wesentlich wichtiger. Und genau an diesen Punkten scheitern die meisten Produkte!
Da wird dann mit solch einem Käse wie 'Strong Single Rail' geworben, was dann sowas zur Folge haben kann. 

Und uns ist halt wichtig, dass ein Netzeil sicher ist und dabei leise bleibt - mehr verlangen wir nicht. Und das schränkt die Auswahl an Produkten leider enorm ein...

Zeig mir doch mal 5 750W Netzteile, die mehr als eine +12V Leitung haben, bei denen das auch spezifiziert ist.


Panther1909 schrieb:


> Auch habe ich nicht das von Dir vermutete System. Ich habe auch keine Lust, es für dich niederzuschreiben.


Eine Aussage wie 'abba bei mir isses leise', ohne das System zu nenen, ist einfach eine Nullaussage, die mal absolut rein gar nicht hilft.
Bei mir, mit einem unübertakteten FX8350 und einer unübertakteten GBT 7970 wird das 450W Triathlor bei normalen Spielen so laut, dass es die lauteste Komponente im PC wird und dabei deutlich wahrnehmbar ist.


----------



## ich111 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Test: Enermax Triathlor 550W und Triathlor FC 550W


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Schau mal auf die Lüfterdrehzahl.
Test: Enermax Triathlor FC 550 Watt (Seite 9) - ComputerBase

Triathlor und Seasonic G sind da einsame Spitze.
Und vergleich das mal mit dem BeQuiet P10, was auch in der Tabelle zu finden ist.
Hier gibt es keine BeQuiet Fanboys, sondern nur Leute, die ein leises und gutes Netzteil haben wollen und sowas auch empfehlen.


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Was ist nun besser, das E9 BeQuiet oder dieses hier? Cougar GX600 v2 600W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ich111 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Technisch das Cougar, da es nicht gruppenreguliert ist, aber ich lese da grad was von CapXon


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Die CapXon Kondensatoren sind 'nur' Polymer Typen, sind also halbwegs OK. Dass auf die Verpackung was von 'japanische Kondensatoren' geschrieben wurde, ist dabei aber das größte Problem bei dem Gerät, IMO.

Da sollt man ev. auch noch mal Cougar 'nen bisserl flamen...


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Also Fazit: Cougar = besser als E9 Be Quiet.
Wäre doch interessant für alle die sich ein neues Netzteil holen, weil es wird zu 99% nur BeQuiet empfohlen.
Das Cougar ist zwar bissl älter, jedoch technisch wohl besser und beim aktuellen Preis auf dem LVL eines E9, von dem her eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## ich111 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Und leider beginnt die Serie erst ab 600W


----------



## BlackNeo (29. Dezember 2013)

Und das Cougar ist halt nicht allzu leise. Dazu ist das GX600V2 ja nur so günstig weil es im Abverkauf ist.

Und das andere günstige GXV2 ist das 800W Teil, und da ist man in Leistungsregionen wo man 2 übertaktete R9 290X oder stark übertaktete GTX 780Ti hat, da hat man meist eh ne WaKü und wills leise haben und nimmt ein P10.

Wenn man günstig und gute Quali will kann man auch das Enermax Revo87+ kaufen, ist technisch identisch mit dem Platimax und nur leicht lauter, dafür verdammt günstig (120€ für ein technisch sehr gutes 750W Gerät ist Kampfpreis), weil die auch im Abverkauf sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*



Duvar schrieb:


> Also Fazit: Cougar = besser als E9 Be Quiet.
> Wäre doch interessant für alle die sich ein neues Netzteil holen, weil es wird zu 99% nur BeQuiet empfohlen.
> Das Cougar ist zwar bissl älter, jedoch technisch wohl besser und beim aktuellen Preis auf dem LVL eines E9, von dem her eine Überlegung wert.


 
Das startet aber erst bei 600 Watt und inzwischen wird es auch wieder teurer.
Nur noch in wenigen Shops ist es für 100€ zu bekommen (und damit teurer als das E9 CM480), in den meisten Shops ist es inzwischen wieder deutlich teurer geworden, wie bei Hardwareversand, wo es jetzt 120€ kostet. 
Ich denke, dass sich die Lager inzwischen geleert haben, die Nachfrage aber noch da ist, daher steigt der Preis wieder.
Inzwischen ist es eher uninteressant geworden, da einfach zu teuer. Für 120€ würde ich es z.B. nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist es eher uninteressant geworden, da einfach zu teuer. Für 120€ würde ich es z.B. nicht mehr kaufen.


 Sehe ich ähnlich.
Das GX V3 ist auch eher als Konkurent zu Seasonic G-550 und E9-580W zu sehen und sollte auch preislich entsprechend angesiedelt sein.

Ist im idle zwar wahrnehmbar, geht aber noch in Ordnung. Hat aber auch schon sehr viele Anschlüsse fest (PCie 2x, CPU, ATX). Dazu Teapo Sekundär, einige CapXon/Su'scon und CapXon Polymer...

Kurz: Bei unter 100€ fürs GX600 V3 könnte man durchaus drüber nachdenken, mehr ist es aber nicht wert.


----------



## Xevo93 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Darf ich bitten wieder auf meine ursprüngliche Frage zurück zu kommen? 
Ich habe ein paar Seiten vorher nach Alternativen zum bequit E9 gebeten. Die einzige, wohl sinnvolle, aber unkommentierte Antwort war diese:



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Ja gibt es, zb
> be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> oder
> LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Kann ich denn für mein System (Infos Seite 1) problemlos das bequit L8 verwenden? 
Welche Argumente sprechen denn für das 30-40€ teurere E9. Bzw. Welchen Unterschied werde ich im alltäglichen Betrieb und im Geldbeutel spüren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Das E9 kann alles besser als das L8.
Außerdem kostet das E9 mit 450 Watt nicht 40€ mehr als das vergleichbare L8.


----------



## ich111 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

5 Jahre Garantie mit 48h Vor Ort Austausch im ersten Jahr (D und Fr), 4 12V Schienen, höhere Effizienz...


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Als Übergangslösung reicht ein Pure Power aus, aber wenn du das Netzteil länger behalten willst, nimm ein Straight Power


----------



## Xevo93 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das E9 kann alles besser als das L8.
> Außerdem kostet das E9 mit 450 Watt nicht 40€ mehr als das vergleichbare L8.


 
Die 450 Watt werden wohl leider etwas knapp wenn ich die vorherigen Beiträge richtig gedeutet habe.



ich111 schrieb:


> 5 Jahre Garantie mit 48h Vor Ort Austausch im ersten Jahr (D und Fr), 4 12V Schienen, höhere Effizienz...



Ich hoffe doch, dass ich garnicht erst auf die Garantie zurückgreifen muss.  
Welchen Vorteil bringen mir die 4 12V Schienen denn genau? Spüre ich dadurch einen Unterschied im Alltäglichen Betrieb? Ist die Energie-Einspaarung durch ein effizienteres Netzteil denn bei einer täglichen Nutzung von ~4Stunden im Geldbeutel bemerkbar?



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Als Übergangslösung reicht ein Pure Power aus, aber wenn du das Netzteil länger behalten willst, nimm ein Straight Power



Was definierst du als "Übergangslösung"? Ich möchte das Teil tatsächlich nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit weiter benutzen: In 2-3 Jahren wird DDR4 wohl auch auf den Desktopmarkt durchgedrungen sein. Ich denke bis dahin werden alle Komponenten meines Pc`s ausgedient haben und durch ein komplett neues System ersetzt werden.  -Diese 2-3 Jahre sollte das Netzteil aber bei täglicher Nutzung mit den jetzigen Teilen auf jeden Fall durchhalten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*



Xevo93 schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil bringen mir die 4 12V Schienen denn genau?


 Geringere Stromstärken (=weniger Schaden im Fehlerfall), bessere Aufteilung der Schienen. Bei zwei ist alles kreuz und quer, PCIe und CPU hängen z.T. zusammen, bei 4 Rails ist das alles schön sauber getrennte:
EIne für CPU, eine für ATX/Laufwerke, zwei für PCIe.


----------



## facehugger (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Probier es doch erst einmal mit deinem vorhandenen Trafo aus. Laut dem CB-Link sollte es ja noch passen. Oder du gönnst dir gleich das verlinkte LC-Power 9550/Be Quiet E9 mit 450-500W und hast keinen Stress. Wer sich eine Bildschubse für um die 400 Taler gönnen kann/will, der sollte auch die Kohle für ein neues NT haben...

Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Ich hab aktuell nen Pure Power in meinem PC weil mein "richtiges" Netzteil aktuell in Reparatur ist. Als Übergangslösung reicht das, aber es hat halt nicht die Topqualität eines 80Plus Gold Netzteiles. Zu den technischen Daten hat Stefan Payne ja schon genug erklärt, das Pure Power hat z.B. nur zwei Rails. Im allgemeinen würde ich Netzteile aber auch nur maximal 5 Jahre nutzen, die Anforderungen ändern sich ja immer weiter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*



Xevo93 schrieb:


> Die 450 Watt werden wohl leider etwas knapp wenn ich die vorherigen Beiträge richtig gedeutet habe.



Das E9 ist schon eine Nummer besser als das Cougar A.


----------



## Xevo93 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Nun gut wenn alle günstigeren Teile wohl nichts gescheites sind wird es eben doch ein "480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modula 80+ Gold"... 
Kostet bei Mindfactory 10€ mehr als das 450W Modell ohne Kabelmanagement. -Auf die kommts dann auch nicht mehr an. 
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Dragon AMD (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich kaufe immer ein markennetzteil mit 750watt da ich öfter mal cf nutze um genug power zu haben. 

Mfg


----------



## blautemple (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*

Und was genau hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Cougar 450W noch ausreichend für R9 290?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Und was genau hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun


 
Dass man sich lieber ein 750 Watt Netzteil kaufen sollte, weil ja der Fall eintreten könnte, dass man plötzlich mehrere Karten einbaut.


----------

